# Medical Transcriptionist Job



## ranjithbajpe (Jul 24, 2009)

HI to everyone here,

Can u please let me know how much scope there for Medical Transcription jobs here in Dubai? 

Please provide me some company names who are in to MT. 

Thank u in advance


----------

